# How much butter can I make with a half ounce of bud?



## YellowRose420 (Mar 24, 2014)

So I plan on buying a half ounce of bud to make butter with it. I've looked at a bunch of recipes but all of them measure butter in "sticks". I assume that's an American thing. I'm from Canada and here butter comes in blocks that are either a pound or half pound. 

I'm going to be using a half ounce of bud, not shake or trim. How much butter should I use to get a fairly potent mixture? I don't want to have to eat a whole lot to get stoned.


----------



## Indicia (Mar 24, 2014)

To give you a reference.
1 Stick of butter is 4oz or 118ml or 1/2 a cup
Hope that helps


----------



## fumble (Mar 24, 2014)

High YellowRose  My recipe is 150 grams good nuggety trim to 8 'sticks' or two pounds of butter. 1 oz bud generally equals about 4 ounces of trim. I would say you could make a nice pound of butter with a half ounce of bud. Don't forget to decarb first...


----------



## dux (Apr 8, 2014)

the general rule is 1oz of bud/trim to 1lb of butter.so 1/2oz would be good for 1/2lb of butter! Chop that Canadian block of butter in half 
Hope this helped,have fun!
Dux


----------

